# CA FINISH TO THICK....HELP !



## BUGSY (Jul 8, 2006)

when i apply fangars finish .i end up to thick on the ends of my pens..&gt;EUROPEAN&lt; DO YOU SAND SLIGHTLY UNDERSIZE ??? when i assemble these pens i can feel a pretty sharp lip coming from the ca edge...i previuosly used a different finish and it wasnt quite as thick as this....thank you in advance for your help...BUGSY


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 9, 2006)

Have you tried using the thin CA?


----------



## BUGSY (Jul 9, 2006)

this has been puzzling..i pretty much followed the fangar method to a t...using thin and med in the the sequence...it really looks good ..just has these sharp edges at the cb and finial..thank you bugsy


----------



## Fangar (Jul 9, 2006)

Bugsy,

It sounds like you might be going a little thick with your applications.  When using the method I described, the joints come out smooth.  If you are happy with the results of your finish, as far as clarity and depth, then start by sanding down a litle more.  Really rhw finish is not that thick when done.  Is is possible that you have a set of bad bushings, or does it do this with all of your kits?

Fangar


----------



## BUGSY (Jul 9, 2006)

fangar...miked out bushings ..all three sets match the dimensions posted...i believe i could be putting it on to thick...the shops been pretty warm and i live right on the st johns river so the humidity is really high...so i have to really move with the ca..i tried several different wipes incluing shop towels..pen kit bags and nitrile gloves but they start sticking almost instantly...by the way i would like to say thank you for posting this procedure..when i have been able to get it to work it really is awesome...[8D][8D]bugsy


----------



## kf4knf (Jul 11, 2006)

I personally stop after 2 coats of CA - give that a try.  Dont be scared to do something new!  []


----------



## Pipes (Jul 11, 2006)

I use a mixture of thin and thick CA ! Mix some 50 / 50 and then go thicker or thinner find what YOU like !! works for me I use about a 70 / 30 mix the 70% is thin ...  thats for finishing only I use thick to glue in tubes !





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 10, 2006)

They have medium thickness at the stores. Cut down on the mixing it together ?

Dave


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sand barrels slightly undersize before applying finish or turn or sand down excess CA after it has cured.


----------

